# Sticky  Attention Classifieds new requirements!!



## Hampton3

Phew... just bought my first compound bow off here on Monday. #postnumber4


----------



## telereactor

My first post! lol


----------



## Hampton3

Come to think of it, that sucks because it was a bar bow and now I need to outfit it.


----------



## Bullhound

Appreciate you doing this


----------



## IGluIt4U

It honestly isn't by choice, but necessity to try and keep things on the up and up in the classifieds sections. It is a big part of the forum and has become ever increasingly plagued by scammers trying to get around the rules, so we need to do all we can to thwart that without infringing too much on all of the legit members of the archery community here. 

I know it's a pain for those that don't interact here much by posting, but I think you will find that if you take the time to interact and develop a bit of history here on the forums, that you will have better luck buying and selling, as members can 'see who you are' so to speak.

Please don't spam the forum to get to 20 posts, I will tire quickly of deleting them and just ban you to save me the trouble... :secret: :mg: Make them legit posts so others can get to know you a little better. Help to contribute to the forum, we will all benefit from it (maybe.. lol)


----------



## sstaheli

Thanks for looking out for us


----------



## VF_MIKE

Bullhound said:


> Appreciate you doing this


[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RxBowhunter

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntinsker

I like it. :thumbs_up


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Good


----------



## ShawZaw

I just asked this question a few minutes ago before I saw this thread. 

Thanks,
SHAWZAW


----------



## jeremyschaefer

:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U

ShawZaw said:


> I just asked this question a few minutes ago before I saw this thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> SHAWZAW


I replied to your question as well.


----------



## Lum

i just asked an Admin about this


----------



## psychobaby111

Nice to here


----------



## Gruder

I don't see how it's much different. I think it should be a lot harder. What's 2 weeks? 
I don't really care because I don't use the classifieds that much but I have bought two bows and some arrows and sold a few things. It is great.
I guess I don't see why waiting two weeks is going to stop a ajerk.
And how hard is it to get 20 posts?
Anyhow thanks for looking out for us


----------



## ParkerBow

Great Job


----------



## iceman14

Perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeride

my wife thanks you as I now have to wait a bit before spending more money!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Thank you guys! I completely agree.

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## whippedcream

Anything helps. Thanks.


----------



## Talonted

I get it, have 10 years in and will have to comment on 6 more threads after this!! Good rule moving forward


----------



## EyeIrritant

Talonted said:


> I get it, have 10 years in and will have to comment on 6 more threads after this!! Good rule moving forward


Wow! That’s got to be a record of some kind.


----------



## Hyperlight66

:thumbs_up


----------



## Codyk1984

Guess i better get to posting.


----------



## JohnRoss05

It’s a shame this has to be done in the first place, but totally necessary.


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Thanks for making this happen, it has been needed for some time.


----------



## blinn

Ha, I guess I better get busy and post some comments so I can get back to spending money!


----------



## loops

Makes sense but hard to say if it deters many people from racking up 20 posts. I guess I'll have to try and post a few more because I really enjoy browsing the classifieds.


----------



## mudder

Talonted said:


> I get it, have 10 years in and will have to comment on 6 more threads after this!! Good rule moving forward


I think you're safe (LOL)


----------



## Nargoz

Good to hear. Thought something was wrong


----------



## Slowmo

oops, now to post more instead of lurk all the time!


----------



## Hampton3

IGluIt4U said:


> It honestly isn't by choice, but necessity to try and keep things on the up and up in the classifieds sections. It is a big part of the forum and has become ever increasingly plagued by scammers trying to get around the rules, so we need to do all we can to thwart that without infringing too much on all of the legit members of the archery community here.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> I know it's a pain for those that don't interact here much by posting, but I think you will find that if you take the time to interact and develop a bit of history here on the forums, that you will have better luck buying and selling, as members can 'see who you are' so to speak.
> 
> Please don't spam the forum to get to 20 posts, I will tire quickly of deleting them and just ban you to save me the trouble... :secret: :mg: Make them legit posts so others can get to know you a little better. Help to contribute to the forum, we will all benefit from it (maybe.. lol)


I totally appreciate you making every effort to protect members here. Being a new guy here, I was very nervous about sending a bunch of money to some stranger on the internet. But there are good people on this forum selling stuff and luckily, I found one of them. I’ve got lots of questions, I’m new to compound bows. I’m just trying to use the search function first, before asking a question that’s been asked a million times before. Cheers!


----------



## carsdwl11

Thats gonna make it harder to buy the bow I was looking at on here 2 days ago.........


----------



## SalC

This is a good thing... making the classifieds safer for both sellers and buyers. I just need to get my post count up so I can keep searching for my next bow now! I'll admit I've been nervous (more nervous than buying on eBay) and resisted sending money to some sellers that have had low or no feedback. Thanks for trying to look out for everyone!


----------



## IGluIt4U

loops said:


> Makes sense but hard to say if it deters many people from racking up 20 posts. I guess I'll have to try and post a few more because I really enjoy browsing the classifieds.





carsdwl11 said:


> Thats gonna make it harder to buy the bow I was looking at on here 2 days ago.........


We realize that it will be a hardship to many. I'm sure the regular members here that participate all the time have no idea that there are equally as many members that have been active here for years, but have few, if any posts on the open forum. We are not trying to make it more difficult, but trying to make it more secure for those legit members that have used the classifieds as they were intended here for many years. 

It is unfortunate that the lack of respect and morals missing in a handful of members has to affect the rest of the good archery peeps here, but this is the world we now live in and we will try to keep a step or two ahead of those who wish to cheat, steal or scam others, even if it makes it a little harder for the rest of us...


----------



## Bignickwill250

Dont blame you there for not wanting to buy on eBay, I never trusted it either


----------



## scotchindian

This sux, but totally see the need as well. As with so many other things, 5% bad actors makes it difficult for the 95% who aren't on the take.


----------



## Bignickwill250

Im one of those members that have been active for years but don't have many posts and i totally agree with this new rule being necessary


----------



## wallrat76

Gotta start somewhere! It's an unfortunate action for new, legitimate members looking to support other members, but it makes total sense to protect the seller.


----------



## SHPoet

Bignickwill250 said:


> Dont blame you there for not wanting to buy on eBay, I never trusted it either


Funny. I have had more problems on this sight than eBay.


----------



## celder

I'm in the same boat as Hampton3. I just bought my first bow an hour ago and now I go on to start looking for accessories and can't get it. Now I have to post 14 more useless comments so I can start accessing classifieds again.


----------



## juststartin08

I agree that it should be harder than it is to post in the classifieds. Didn't like seeing people list there stuff for sale in the general section because they couldn't sell in the classifieds either.


----------



## jim p

I like it. This is not a hardship. This is the best site that I know of for archery.


----------



## Codyk1984

celder said:


> I'm in the same boat as Hampton3. I just bought my first bow an hour ago and now I go on to start looking for accessories and can't get it. Now I have to post 14 more useless comments so I can start accessing classifieds again.


Same here. Have been a member since 2016 a longtime lurker, not much for posting as there are people much smarter than me when its comes to archery. I have been out of the game for a bit and just recently bought a new bow. Glad i got my rest here before this. Now like you have to make 15 useless comments so i can get back to searching for a sight.


----------



## IGluIt4U

celder said:


> I'm in the same boat as Hampton3. I just bought my first bow an hour ago and now I go on to start looking for accessories and can't get it. Now I have to post 14 more useless comments so I can start accessing classifieds again.


Well, perhaps you could consider making 14 helpful posts that might, in some way, contribute to the forum. Happens here all the time, try it!



juststartin08 said:


> I agree that it should be harder than it is to post in the classifieds. Didn't like seeing people list there stuff for sale in the general section because they couldn't sell in the classifieds either.


We will remove any threads that are selling/buying/trading outside of classifieds. Just report the post/thread if you see it posted where it shouldn't be and we will get it removed asap. I know many will try, but very few will succeed. :wink:


----------



## matgmcdaniel

Not a problem in my book. It keeps me logging in more often so I don’t forget my password and have to start a new account over and over. I thought getting older was going to be more graceful than this.


----------



## TsavoCreek

Whatever it takes. Good going.


----------



## CastleBravo

Good to know. Wasn't sure if it was just me. Great idea.


----------



## SwVaHntr

SHPoet said:


> Funny. I have had more problems on this sight than eBay.


That is a shame that it goes on period, on a racing forum I'm a long time member of they are discussing doing away with the classifieds all together.
I have bought off eBay for years, and never had a problem.
I wasn't buying archery related products, when it comes to that type of stuff, I support our local brick and mortar stores


----------



## Ziptie

I have bought a number of things form the classified forum and have had good success, sad that there are scammers about


----------



## LT23

No lie, I was going to check out the bow classifieds for something that would catch my eye. Haven't even thought about logging on in a long time, till today. Just my luck, I cant even view the items for sale. Time to go insert some useless emojis into some people's post!:wink:


----------



## DRP1949

Thanks. I appreciate a tougher stance. I have made some great purchases through the classifieds here. Don't want to see the good deals on good equipment from good people compromised by unscrupulous outsiders.


----------



## quackdawg20

Better get to posting, I guess!


----------



## Y.Pan

That is actually very good idea. As an active member of the classified, I wanna appreciate the thoughtful setting.


----------



## SwVaHntr

IGluIt4U said:


> It is unfortunate that the lack of respect and morals missing in a handful of members ..


I wish it was just a few members here, I asked an 18 yr old the other day what the Golden rule was, he had no clue


----------



## Russ87

This is a great idea


----------



## rmscustom

I like it!!! Thumbs up!


----------



## dnv23

Thank you!!!


----------



## aggrigsby

:thumbs_up


----------



## Spency

Thank you! 

Other than people not following through on occasion, I've been lucky on here. I know there have been way too many issues though.

20 useful posts is nothing, very easy to get there. Make it a point to read a little, put a little thought into something and help someone out. Congratulate someone on a success or share something you are proud of.


----------



## Mbrownlee

Makes sense.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowslam

Thought I had way more than 20 posts and have been a member for years.....but maybe not?


----------



## defiantwardog

Gotta get to work on post count


----------



## Ozzwald782

Great new rule, thanks for looking out. Been a member for about a year and have not had a bad deal yet. Cheers to all the legit AT members out there


----------



## target1

thank you sticky! :wink:


----------



## Forium

I've gotten all my bows off the classifieds here. Guess I actually need to talk to people now if I want to keep doing that!


----------



## Guy N. Cognito

Y.Pan said:


> That is actually very good idea. As an active member of the classified, I wanna appreciate the thoughtful setting.


You have 12 posts....you won't be an active member of the classifieds anymore. 

Bought a bow of these classifieds with NO posts to my history. Good thing I beat this new rule by one day. Doesn't seem like an efficient way to keeps "scammers" out of your forums, but hey, it's your forum.....


----------



## DrJones

Going to take me forever to get to 20 posts haha.


----------



## pa.hunter

IGluIt4U said:


> Due to the ever increasing persistence of scammers perpetrating our classifieds sections and trying to cheat hard working archers out of their money, we are now restricting the classifieds a little more. You will now not be able to access the classifieds forums at all until you have been a member for at least two weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts (the same criteria we limited to starting a new classy thread originally).
> 
> We apologize for the further access restrictions, but... we are trying to do as much as we reasonably can to protect those members who trade there legitimately, which is the vast majority of all of you.
> 
> I am not going to stick this, since most of you with mobile devices using TT won't see it, so we will just bump it on occasion for a while..
> 
> The management
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks:wink:


----------



## hrtlnd164

I think there needs to be a crackdown on all the ‘What’s my bow worth’ threads that turn into instant auctions also. Just another way to bypass the rules.


----------



## gridman

I have bought a ton of things through the classifieds, fortunately, all were positive. I agree with Gruder, lets make it even longer, with a higher post count........


----------



## GrymNick

Thanks for the update


----------



## IGluIt4U

hrtlnd164 said:


> I think there needs to be a crackdown on all the ‘What’s my bow worth’ threads that turn into instant auctions also. Just another way to bypass the rules.


Report them if you see them and we will remove them. A thinly veiled attempt to sell in the open forums will usually result in a warning or an infraction, or at the very least, the removal of said thread. Just let us know.. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

bowslam said:


> Thought I had way more than 20 posts and have been a member for years.....but maybe not?


We made this change today, so... if you log in and don't see the classifieds forums and have over 20 posts, LOG OFF for a bit (like an hour or two) and let the server catch up to your new permissions and you should see it next time you log in. We have been working the permissions guy pretty hard today... :chortle:


----------



## Brian811

Good deal!! Now if we can get people to close their threads too.


----------



## Brunswick

Post No. 9


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brian811 said:


> Good deal!! Now if we can get people to close their threads too.


I'm just a lowly admin, not a miracle worker... :nono:


----------



## JBSquared

Long time lurker here, I was looking at the classifieds yesterday so you had me second guessing myself with the change today.


----------



## Knight7j

Thank You.


----------



## JacobSch91

So does this count as one of my 20? I joined this site for 99% classifieds and i feel overwhelmed trying to use the rest of the site. I am dumb LOL


----------



## IGluIt4U

JacobSch91 said:


> So does this count as one of my 20? I joined this site for 99% classifieds and i feel overwhelmed trying to use the rest of the site. I am dumb LOL


Yes, it does.. you now have two posts on the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Bpstainback

This post answers an earlier question I had. Appreciate the diligence


----------



## ESSEJ

Thanks for keeping an eye on things and looking out for all of us on this awesome website.. good job


----------



## mike m

Much safer


----------



## tryn2hunt

No worries, glad to see you guys taking the steps to weed the spammers out. 👍


----------



## rmscustom

JacobSch91 said:


> So does this count as one of my 20? I joined this site for 99% classifieds and i feel overwhelmed trying to use the rest of the site. I am dumb LOL


Yup... easy isn’t it?

It’s simple. Prove you’re real and invest some time on this site to use the FREE classifieds to protect everybody. Or give eBay 10%


----------



## Alaska at heart

It isn't hard to rack up a post count without even trying......just open threads that have some level of interest and get involved in the discussion. Having listed, sold and purchased a goodly number of archery items on the AT classifieds....there are indeed issues with some newbies who joined just to sell....or even look for deals. When you get access, please take the time to read the Classifieds Rules.....such as no offers on the thread--do so in a PM. Don't make offers on multiple items of the same type to play for the best deal--good way to end up with negative feedback. Also, don't list an item and request Paypal Friends and Family....no protection for the buyer and an automatic way of getting your thread changes or deleted.


----------



## flanny1696

filling my 20 post quota


----------



## gsptarget

Thanks for your diligence


----------



## j2kats

I guess I need to work on my post count too even though I've been a member for 5 years


----------



## Bake1

Good call, thanks 👍


----------



## NWhunt

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## NWhunt

Adding to count then...


----------



## JohnRLendt28!

Seems like a good rule


----------



## Rough neck

Guess i better get to posting been a member for years and bought five bows and lots of other stuff off there and now i cant get on!


----------



## michihunt

Makes sense to me. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## imbowhunten

I also need to work on my posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeride

Are there many scams for sellers? I know on some other forums where I have a lot more buying/selling if I see someone selling a $5000 rifle with a post count of 20 and join date of a few days I smell scam. But as a seller I havent really though of getting scammed as long as its money first before I ship my stuff. Or have I been just getting lucky not to be scammed yet? 

edit... came close to getting scammed on a WTB add I had awhile ago on another place. That is a scammers dream... fool one person not a whole bunch looking at their add. Lucky I didnt send the payment when my spidy sence went off.


----------



## IGluIt4U

You have just been getting lucky.. :wink:


----------



## freeride

IGluIt4U said:


> You have just been getting lucky.. :wink:


Not what I wanted to hear!

I guess just deal with those with great ratings. As I sit here with a zero... lol


----------



## IGluIt4U

Just be diligent, get as much info as you can, call and speak to the other party in person if it is a significant amount of $$$ in question. Get their phone, address, etc and if things go south or seem fishy, reach out to one of the appropriate classifieds moderators who will try to assist in any way they can. Check their feedback, search their post history on the forum (another reason you should be posting outside of just classifieds), etc.... 

Use your nose.. if it smells fishy, don't bite! :chortle:


----------



## Jtnlv

I’ve been a member since 2013 with 100+ posts and I’m not able to post on classifieds [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTILLER

Good rule.


----------



## Enots

Awesome.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Jtnlv said:


> I’ve been a member since 2013 with 100+ posts and I’m not able to post on classifieds [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Log off, have a cold :beer: or epsi: and log back in. Be sure to LOG OFF when you take a brief break and the system should grant your permissions, I just checked them and they are in order on our end.


----------



## phatfox77

I try to talk with counterparty in a sale. Ask detailed questions that only a true archer is going to know.


----------



## SquirrelTeam6

I enjoy visiting this site and looking at the classifieds.


----------



## SquirrelTeam6

I have a Carbon Spyder and have been looking for potentially another one. That’s why I look at the classifieds.


----------



## SquirrelTeam6

Will posts on the crossbow side count towards the 20 posts?


----------



## IGluIt4U

SquirrelTeam6 said:


> Will posts on the crossbow side count towards the 20 posts?


Yes, they do. Please don't just post bs posts to get your count up though, the mods will not look kindly upon that.. :wink:


----------



## Dolzer97

why are you limiting those that want view and buy from the classified section. Wouldn't it solve the scamming if you just limited those that wanted to post an item for sale to having 20 post....


----------



## IGluIt4U

Dolzer97 said:


> why are you limiting those that want view and buy from the classified section. Wouldn't it solve the scamming if you just limited those that wanted to post an item for sale to having 20 post....


We have had that in place for a while and no, it does not solve the problems. We will continue to limit the scammers one way or another as they try to circumvent our efforts to protect the members from the sleaze. It is unfortunate that this has negative effects on all of us collectively, but much in life anymore seems to work that way, AT is no different.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Dolzer97 said:


> why are you limiting those that want view and buy from the classified section. Wouldn't it solve the scamming if you just limited those that wanted to post an item for sale to having 20 post....


Follow the rules and quit complaining. It is not that hard to accumulate posts. Go down to mutantVille and screw around down there you'll have your 20 posts in less than 5 minutes.

I didn't realize how hard it was to just comment on something.lol


----------



## mattjaco1

good idea


----------



## Hillsdweller605

H. R. Pearson said:


> Follow the rules and quit complaining. It is not that hard to accumulate posts. Go down to A&E and screw around down there you'll have your 20 posts in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> I didn't realize how hard it was to just comment on something.lol


FIFY :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Saco

Post # 3
I’m almost there.


----------



## Dolzer97

not complaining, just did not see the logic and did not understand how someone viewing the classified section was part of the scamming problem, so asked a question. Thank you for being so nice to respond so i could get another post count.


----------



## SquirrelTeam6

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, they do. Please don't just post bs posts to get your count up though, the mods will not look kindly upon that.. :wink:


I have lurked for a long time and finally registered about a year ago. I've been reading thousands of posts over the years and I'm not too worried about my posts being BS, as compared to many I've read. I think it's a good thing that this new rule will bring lurkers like myself to become more active on the site. I'm sure its an unintended result of the rule, but good none the less.


----------



## BedfordQDM

It's a shame that there are people out there just wanting to rip people off. I've had a number of positive transactions in the classified section.


----------



## IGluIt4U

The goal is to deter those who merely come here to cheat the honest members out of goods or money. It happens on both ends of deals at times and we are not trying to force members to participate as much as trying to make it a little more difficult for them, as most scammers don't want to work too hard at it. I suspect many will strive to reach their 20 posts so they can continue to trade and that will be about it for them, but.... there are always some that actually become participating members of our archery community.

I know how it works, I lurked here for a long time before I even joined, let alone posted.. now look... :mg: :rofl:


----------



## Jtnlv

IGluIt4U said:


> Log off, have a cold :beer: or epsi: and log back in. Be sure to LOG OFF when you take a brief break and the system should grant your permissions, I just checked them and they are in order on our end.


Ok thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajcrock

Sounds good


----------



## Snoog37

Apologies to the sellers that I can no longer leave feedback for due to the new rules. Been using the classifieds to outfit the family’s new bows, but I guess eBay will fit the bill just the same until I can get my post count up with more quick comments ��.


----------



## MAT247

Great idea


----------



## Larry brown

Take this for what it’s worth(nothing). Coming from someone who has been on here a few years and have a few post and a ok feedback rating, I think it should be minimum 3 months, 100 post just to sell. How many scammers won’t wait 2 weeks, 20 post to rip off someone? Maybe longer would stop some of them. Anyway, don’t matter to me as far as getting on and selling and buying. 
I appreciate all the mods who are helping make the sight good also and I understand some pushback would be felt for even more strict guideline.


----------



## hwym11z

Thank you!


----------



## lljayll

Scammers ruin things for everyone. I don't like posting and just lurk and read. Now I actually have to post. This sucks.


----------



## Y.Pan

Is the traditional archery gear classified share the same rules?


----------



## bowhunt43

just got a dozen axis on here last night lol


----------



## bowhunt43

purchased last night for first time on here, that was one of my concerns glad yall took notice!


----------



## myano001

Dolzer97 said:


> not complaining, just did not see the logic and did not understand how someone viewing the classified section was part of the scamming problem, so asked a question. Thank you for being so nice to respond so i could get another post count.


The most recent scams have targeted people posting WTB posts. 

The scammer messages the OP saying they have the Bow or item and will accept PayPal Friends and Family. 

This changes stops that because the new members cannot even see the posts in the first place.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## sinko

Good deal


----------



## Smash_86

Understandable . Damn scammers


----------



## Ptexpress513

I better start posting instead of lurking so i can peruse the classifieds again haha


----------



## Meticulousmatt

I understand it, but I think it will lead to a surge of meaningless post. I myself mainly used this for classifieds, and if I needed more info I messaged the seller directly.


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Larry brown said:


> Take this for what it’s worth(nothing). Coming from someone who has been on here a few years and have a few post and a ok feedback rating, I think it should be minimum 3 months, 100 post just to sell. How many scammers won’t wait 2 weeks, 20 post to rip off someone? Maybe longer would stop some of them. Anyway, don’t matter to me as far as getting on and selling and buying.
> I appreciate all the mods who are helping make the sight good also and I understand some pushback would be felt for even more strict guideline.


Yep....I agree here...


----------



## RossRagan

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, perhaps you could consider making 14 helpful posts that might, in some way, contribute to the forum. Happens here all the time, try it!


Hey! That was going to be my comment. 

I appreciate this new change. You said you wouldn't make a stickie but I assume it will get embedded into the current "How to use the Classifieds" guide.


----------



## 138104

If you want to up your post count, go to the Anything and Everything (A&E) section or Mutantville. Plenty of threads to chose from that you can post your opinions.


----------



## SquirrelTeam6

You might want to review your set up, I can still see the crossbow classifieds.


----------



## IGluIt4U

We started with the main/primary classifieds, we will include (or exclude as it may be... ) the others later today. :thumb:


----------



## sjolly

just trying to get my post count up


----------



## Jtnlv

I had to log in through the website not Tapatalk. In case anyone else is having this problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

I still think there should be some kind of letter verification send with code to the person.


----------



## Todd Douglas

Thank you for doing what you can to help protect the honest people ...


----------



## NWhunt

Makes sense


----------



## DE1840

Thank you for the security measures. I will also need to get my post count up


----------



## Guy N. Cognito

myano001 said:


> The most recent scams have targeted people posting WTB posts.
> 
> The scammer messages the OP saying they have the Bow or item and will accept PayPal Friends and Family.
> 
> This changes stops that because the new members cannot even see the posts in the first place.
> 
> Hope this explains it.


They can't see it for 2 weeks..............it won't stop it at all.


----------



## [email protected]

I think every little bit helps. I would be in favor of even stricter entry requirements, whatever that may be.


----------



## DE1840

I’ve been taking advantage of the classifieds for the last few months and have nothing but a positive experience with sellers and have got some great deals &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## IGluIt4U

Jtnlv said:


> I had to log in through the website not Tapatalk. In case anyone else is having this problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up on that, I'll file it away for others who may have the same issues. Tapatalk and mobile devices create some unique challenges to forums that were originally designed to be viewed from a computer..


----------



## AFMekanik1983

I bought my very first bow off of an awesome seller here on AT (thanks again James Craig). I did my due diligence and looked at his profile and feedback before going through with the deal. I had 100% confidence in him and the process because of it and it turned out to be the smoothest transaction I could have asked for. 

I hate a scammer, they really pises me off, so I am 100% in agreeance with this policy.


----------



## donserbo

Thanks


----------



## Yoder8

copy that


----------



## gdubbmx

I get it and appreciate the diligence. I bought a carbon defiant 34 off a great guy here in my first 2 weeks. Have to get my count up as well, looking for another bow lol.


----------



## Ten Bum

Thank you for looking out for us. It's a shame it's necessary.


----------



## Huntright

Funny. I signed up yesterday because I was interested in the classifieds and today I can't look. Oh well.


----------



## onedawg69

Huntright
"Funny. I signed up yesterday because I was interested in the classifieds and today I can't look. Oh well."

It's only 2 weeks to wait!


Thank you admins for doing your best to keep the site legit. I too would be in favor with a little more stricter requirements.


----------



## romany

I frankly don’t think it’s going to stop scammers from gaining access. How long will it take to make 20 postings after all. In the meantime what has been accomplished is preventing people who have been on this site for years, who really don’t post, from being able to read and perhaps purchase a bow or whatever from the classifieds. While I applaud the attempt I think it won’t stop the thieves.


----------



## onedawg69

It may not completely stop them but it is a deterrent for a lot of them. Most want a quick buck and are not willing to go through two weeks of waiting just to scam someone.


----------



## RogueYoda

Good idea


----------



## NeckedLeg

#1 on the way to 20... Just bought a slightly used RX1 Turbo. Need some accessories


----------



## SalC

romany said:


> I frankly don’t think it’s going to stop scammers from gaining access. How long will it take to make 20 postings after all. In the meantime what has been accomplished is preventing people who have been on this site for years, who really don’t post, from being able to read and perhaps purchase a bow or whatever from the classifieds. While I applaud the attempt I think it won’t stop the thieves.


I agree it won't totally stop scammers and lame people but hopefully every little bit helps. For me, if I see that the user has been on AT for years, has alot of posts and has positive feedback from others then I'll buy from them. If not, then I just won't take the chance. We just need to be cautious and try to lookout for each other by immediately posting any bad experience or shady interaction.


----------



## DadOf3Girls

I was freaking out last night when I couldn't get into the posts.... lol.. good thing it took me almost 12 hours to figure this out. HAHA


----------



## MikeWarren

Dangit. All I do is lurk and PM people when I want to buy their things.


----------



## twayne

:thumbs_up


----------



## sm0697

Haha talented, I’m in the same boat. I’m on board though


----------



## Brotsky

I've been registered here for 10 years, I'm gonna post more today than in 10 years so I can get to 20! Ha! Rule makes sense, I'll at least try to make my 20 posts add a little value here and there, at least as much as anything I ever post would!


----------



## sdguy13

Well I guess I will have to keep posting until I get 20. Even though I have been a member for 4 years.


----------



## cahoona

Good to hear 👍


----------



## Edcoleman83

So glad a bought my bow last week. I registered to buy it but now that I am on here regularly I am glad I signed up.


----------



## B County Bowman

Went to look at the classifieds and couldn't. I thought, "What the heck?" . I then saw I had 19 posts. Well here's number 20.


----------



## loops

Least its helping me save some money until I can access them again :smile:


----------



## smacky11

thanks for looking out for all of us. Appreciate it


----------



## romany

This morning I had nine post, the last one probably over 3 yrs ago. Now I have 20 post. I applaud the effort to keep scammers off but the reality is you can join and do 20 post in a day or stretch it out over a week. In my mind the only way to stop scammers is to be vigilant and only pay through PayPal. It is alway a good idea to talk to the person you are dealing with.


----------



## bowtech2006

Thanks


----------



## mjharp46

Thanks!


----------



## Driftless_draw

Thanks!


----------



## nightvision

Make it 100 post


----------



## mpd

Thanks


----------



## defiantwardog

Post


----------



## stantonl33

Thank you! Any little bit helps.


----------



## BBFarm

romany said:


> This morning I had nine post, the last one probably over 3 yrs ago. Now I have 20 post. I applaud the effort to keep scammers off but the reality is you can join and do 20 post in a day or stretch it out over a week. In my mind the only way to stop scammers is to be vigilant and only pay through PayPal. It is alway a good idea to talk to the person you are dealing with.


^This. I've been reading here for a long time and finally decided to make an account to be able to keep better track of things I'd read and to also be able to communicate with the sellers on here. 

There are quite a few people that don't need to start new threads and rack up posts to find the answers they're looking for, especially on a forum such as this where most answers are already there. 

I understand the trying to protect members from scammers but people will still find ways to scam and others will continue to be scammed no matter what. With my being "new" here I know this post doesn't hold much weight, but I feel you're only limiting those that are trying to sell on this site and you'll either see a drastic drop in sales or a sharp increase in BS posts/threads. 

Either way, the concern for the members here is appreciated even if the protection measures are a little controversial.


----------



## frog gigger

romany said:


> This morning I had nine post, the last one probably over 3 yrs ago. Now I have 20 post. I applaud the effort to keep scammers off but the reality is you can join and do 20 post in a day or stretch it out over a week. In my mind the only way to stop scammers is to be vigilant and only pay through PayPal. It is alway a good idea to talk to the person you are dealing with.


The seller also has the option to not sell to you. I exercise that right with extremely low posters, protecting myself.
Pay Pal or not, all it takes is for someone to cry foul after the fact, then there's a headache to deal with.


----------



## toolmaker0382

nice to know. I need only a few more posts then.


----------



## bearcwi

Great idea.


----------



## ehan69

nightvision said:


> Make it 100 post


I second making it 100 posts, adding to make them with no more than two (2) per day. Take that you scammers.


----------



## Caarcher59

I'm new, dont post a lot but have purchased numerous items from the classified. Am I going to post just to get my count up "NO", so I think you are only hurting the sellers. I can see this in regards to selling a item, but not purchasing.


----------



## ehan69

Caarcher59 said:


> I'm new, dont post a lot but have purchased numerous items from the classified. Am I going to post just to get my count up "NO", so I think you are only hurting the sellers. I can see this in regards to selling a item, but not purchasing.


I was on here for months before I even learned about the classifieds. Selling seems secondary to helping other archers ...?


----------



## DadOf3Girls

nightvision said:


> Make it 100 post


You do that and all the other posts are going to have garbage responses from responsible people just trying to meet the quota. Probably difficult, but maybe make it so you can't post items for sale till you have at least a certain amount of posts. Im new and dont have many questions about archery, but I also dont have many answers.


----------



## iceman14

ehan69 said:


> I was on here for months before I even learned about the classifieds. Selling seems secondary to helping other archers ...?


It should be. The classifieds are a benefit of the forum. If people don’t want to contribute, they don’t get to enjoy that benefit. I’m down with 100 minimum or pay to play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brotsky said:


> I've been registered here for 10 years, I'm gonna post more today than in 10 years so I can get to 20! Ha! Rule makes sense, I'll at least try to make my 20 posts add a little value here and there, at least as much as anything I ever post would!


Thank you! I know there are hundreds if not thousands of lurker members here and this does cause them some hardship as most of them just read and perhaps send pm's for trading in the classifieds and we apologize for 'forcing' you to 'come out of the closet' as it were, but we need to stay on top of thwarting the thieves and other security risks and will continue to make changes/improvements as needed to accomplish those goals. 

Sure, there will be some bs posts for a while, or at least a flurry of seemingly innocent replies to threads and most will go back to lurking, but some of those who are just doing it to get back to the classifieds will actually become contributing members of the archery community here and for that we will all benefit. Heck, many of you have gained a significant number of posts just participating in this thread, whether to thank or curse us... :rofl:


----------



## KyleLeeWoyote

Already bought a couple things off there but here I am working on getting that 20th post so I can look again! :wink:


----------



## toolmaker0382

this is a good thing


----------



## tunafed

BBFarm said:


> There are quite a few people that don't need to start new threads and rack up posts to find the answers they're looking for, especially on a forum such as this where most answers are already there.


Same boat here. Everytime I think I need to ask a question a quick search pulls up plenty of reading material. Plus I'm still learning archery so I don't have a lot of experience to add intelligent replies usually. 

That said I do understand and good looking out for the members here

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhammer3333

My wife thanks you too since I've come aboard last month I've spent way more than the couple of guns I sold to pay for my new hobby


----------



## frog gigger

A&E has now become littered with one word posts or emojis. 
I don't think this is going as was planned, and will not make a single difference.


----------



## XrayTedd

DadOf3Girls said:


> You do that and all the other posts are going to have garbage responses from responsible people just trying to meet the quota. Probably difficult, but maybe make it so you can't post items for sale till you have at least a certain amount of posts. Im new and dont have many questions about archery, but I also dont have many answers.


I agree with this. We have a similar rule on another forum I'm on. But as a moderator, if we notice someone we can tell will be a contributing member, we can manually open those up to them. We also dont have quite the numbers this forum has so it's a little easier to monitor. 


Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggDogg

Thanks mods! I’m sure AT is quite taxing but your time, energy and efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## defiantwardog

Great idea.


----------



## ehan69

FoggDogg said:


> Thanks mods! I’m sure AT is quite taxing but your time, energy and efforts are greatly appreciated.


Thanks mods x2.


----------



## Brenton53

Annoying... because since forgetting my old account passwords from a few years ago which had heaps of posts.... I had not posted on AT, but still bought things.... now I can't see the classifieds with my account 
Guess I'll have to do a bit of random posting.
Post #1


----------



## leoncrandall74

Hampton3 said:


> Come to think of it, that sucks because it was a bar bow and now I need to outfit it.


You've already got the time in a few post and you're good to go.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Colcalcipherol

I understand the challenge of scammers and feel they should all be buried in the swamp I really only come on AT for the classifieds and have been doing so for years. Now I'm posting just to get enough posts to get back into the classifieds . . .


----------



## Larry brown

frog gigger said:


> A&E has now become littered with one word posts or emojis.
> I don't think this is going as was planned, and will not make a single difference.


Excuse my ignorance but what is A&E? I agree with the one word post and emoji crap also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

^^^Anything and Everything discussion forum. 
Great place to be once all the string color threads have been exhausted in the general forum.
Which was like 10 years ago.


----------



## Rooster59

Here's me running up my post count😎


----------



## Snoog37

#metoo post count


----------



## Larry brown

frog gigger said:


> ^^^Anything and Everything discussion forum.
> Great place to be once all the string color threads have been exhausted in the general forum.
> Which was like 10 years ago.


Ahhhh, I only look at these archery side never the other ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockinjmkranch

Long time lurker here as well. It's really sad this had to be done but I can understand. I've done a few deals on here and luckily always had great results. However there has always been that little voice in the back of my mind to stay cautious.


----------



## fulldrawhuntin

I appreciate the time and effort the mods put in to help alleviate these issues!


----------



## Lum

I agree


----------



## Milhouse

Apparently scamming on AT is a bigger problem than I ever realized. I've been on here for like 16 years, and done a number of deals, both buying and selling, and never had anything go south on me. Just lucky? If someone doesn't post pics and a fairly detailed description, I won't even bother looking at it....and I'm not talking about stock photos. 

I love the classified section....I find a lot of stuff I had no idea I even needed. I sell on Ebay as well....and always hold my breath when I ship something off.... I've had several deals on there go "wrong". Bigger market....and a lot of flakes....not to mention the fees. 

I don't know if the 20 post rule will help. S-bags are always going to find a way to beat the system. It's what they do. I will say, I just joined Rokslide....decent forum, not exactly what I'm into all the time, but they have a classified/ post count rule as well....I've been on there like 3 weeks, and already sold a couple of things on there. One a fairly high dollar rifle scope. A scammer could have easily reached the required post count in a day or two (10, I believe)....

I will say, I think buyers should be able to look at the classified section w/o the 20 posts....I recommend AT all the time to people who are looking for deals on archery related equipment. It's fine to try and "vet" sellers, but it stings legitimate buyers I think. JMHO.


----------



## mjduct

If nothing else, this thread has alerted the mods as to a short list of people trying to run up their post count to get in the classifieds. 

Way to smoke em out guys!!!


----------



## LeoMPK28

I was wondering what the heck was going on. Been enjoying the classifieds for years so ill be sure to participate in other forums to get my comments numbers up. Thanks for the clarification .


----------



## DX3

Long time lurker & searcher here also, I guess the new rules force you to become a more active member.


----------



## no1huntmaster

i think it should go way beyond 20 posts,

Should have to be on the forum a minimum of 6 months as well. That would be protecting the regular members and contributors.

The classifieds is the money maker for this sight and the reason most folks are really here.

*If your wanting to be a serious participant with something to contribute this would be a very easy task. Even easier if you been at it a while.*

Not to mention it gets *all* folks involved...like it or not.


----------



## DX3

I'm in the market for a new bow, is there a real chance I could get scammed? How can I protect myself?


----------



## Guy N. Cognito

no1huntmaster said:


> i think it should go way beyond 20 posts,
> 
> Should have to be on the forum a minimum of 6 months as well. That would be protecting the regular members and contributors.
> 
> The classifieds is the money maker for this sight and the reason most folks are really here.
> 
> *If your wanting to be a serious participant with something to contribute this would be a very easy task. Even easier if you been at it a while.*
> 
> Not to mention it gets *all* folks involved...like it or not.


Because the best thing for the archer community is to force participation. 




DX3 said:


> I'm in the market for a new bow, is there a real chance I could get scammed? How can I protect myself?


There is an extremely slight chance. Very slight. Just check the sellers feedback, and engage them in coversation.


----------



## gass

OK so here is # 20 I can now get back on the classifieds, I know there are some bad people out there, but I agree with some type of time limit membership, I've been on here maybe 2 or 3 years i'm not even sure how long, I just enjoyed reading and looking at the stuff on AT. I learned some stuff and there are times when I could have given my 2 cents worth but just don't, and I'm not cutting down the people that do because I learn from them also and i'm going to be 62 next week.Never to old to learn.Gees didn't know I could talk that much.


----------



## DX3

Are you protected with pay pal? Is the scam they steal your money or identity, or do you not receive what you thought you were getting?


----------



## Guy N. Cognito

DX3 said:


> Are you protected with pay pal? Is the scam they steal your money or identity, or do you not receive what you thought you were getting?



If you make a “goods and services” payment, then yes, you are protected. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackeph

This is a great place for everything archery, let’s all do our part to keep it that way!


----------



## CRBMAN

Got it.


----------



## MCKD

As a newcomer to the sport i have been mostly a reader - and purchaser. Time to start posting - or stop buying. No, definitely start posting.


----------



## dal1510

Post to buy


----------



## Hotolds442

It cost me a good deal on a release this morning, but in the end thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## mackeph

:thumbs_up


----------



## Saco

I don’t feel I have anything of value to add to most threads, but I support this change.


----------



## M4ttyM4

I just pay attention to the ratings system.


----------



## K-Ro

Thanks I need to post a little more


----------



## Big Daddy Crow

Just trying to get to 20!


----------



## GaryinOK

As a pretty frequent seller I wanted to say thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## Bellevegas

Only a couple more for me!


----------



## B.A.

I've got a few more post to go.


----------



## A.Phillips

Damn scammers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## btsteelman

Not a bad idea


----------



## Azelkaholik

Getting there


----------



## eddyprice

I started reading posts and looking a classifieds in December as my son intended to get into archery. In January I signed up and have since bought 3 items on the classifieds including a bow. Though I am thankful that I was able to access the classifieds at the time (and get set up with my 1st bow!) I understand the limits placed to help avoid scammers. Thanks for helping keep the integrity of the site.


----------



## 92dawg

Well, glad I bought my Evolve 35 when I did...guess I need to get busy!


----------



## Mblake0209

Has to be a better solution then just restricting based upon the number of post. Free posting won’t stop someone trying to screw someone out of money


----------



## bowmankeegan

I respect the rules and appreciate the reasoning.* Although it has forced me to comment just to get to the count required. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## beinborn988

was wondering why I couldn't see the for sale section


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

:thumbs_up


----------



## Sidekick1975

:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U

Okay, everyone has had ample time to voice your opinions and up your post counts, so... I am closing the thread and sticking it at the top of the first page for all to view.


----------

